# Velcro: What's the catch?



## cpf (Oct 2, 2011)

So, just spent a dance-rehearsal rehearsal's worth of time putting velcro cable ties on everything wire-shaped I could get my hands on when I thought: Where's the catch? 

This isn't a joke, I'm just wondering if there are any downsides to velcro cable ties that I won't notice until, 15 years down the road, all the cables burst into flames simultaneously (or whatever the consequence might be). I've noticed they pick up a bit of crud from the floor, but that's just needs a quick once-over with the sacrificial velcro pad to remove. Beyond that, they seem like the best thing possible for cable tidiness.

The cables I'm talking about are fairly low-diameter, XLR, TRS, and 120vAC.


----------



## DuckJordan (Oct 2, 2011)

cpf said:


> So, just spent a dance-rehearsal rehearsal's worth of time putting velcro cable ties on everything wire-shaped I could get my hands on when I thought: Where's the catch?
> 
> This isn't a joke, I'm just wondering if there are any downsides to velcro cable ties that I won't notice until, 15 years down the road, all the cables burst into flames simultaneously (or whatever the consequence might be). I've noticed they pick up a bit of crud from the floor, but that's just needs a quick once-over with the sacrificial velcro pad to remove. Beyond that, they seem like the best thing possible for cable tidiness.
> 
> The cables I'm talking about are fairly low-diameter, XLR, TRS, and 120vAC.


 

Well none that I know about except if you reuse velcro quite often, which overtime you will, the velcro looses its "stick". The science behind velcro for those who don't know is, one side is a bunch of tiny plastic hooks, this is the sticky part, the other side is a tight fabric thats woven in loose loops, The hooks catch on the loose loops and hold. over time those hooks and loops break and if enough of them break it looses its hold.


----------



## jglodeklights (Oct 2, 2011)

Velcro, meaning the industrial strength stuff, is actually quite strong. This purpose utilizes its strength in resisting lateral movement; essentially the little hooks are being given the best opportunity possible to grab and hold the loops. 

While initially more expensive, in situations where changeovers occur quickly and neatly but not very very often (meaning every day or week), and equipment upkeep costs are a priority, they can make quite a bit of sense. Tie line is awesome, but takes a significant amount of time to tie or hitch properly and neatly. Then it takes almost just as much time to remove (or more if done up improperly). Zip ties are quick to apply, and quick to pull down. More expensive, though, as they are single use. Both have the issue of having a relatively small contact area with the cable, unless you use several close together or go around a few times. Velcro ties I have worked with tend to be thicker, which can actually improve the life of your cables. Less of an angle cable will be bent at and more actually holding them up. Cables don't like being crimped/kinked as it damages the internal copper; more surface area holds the cable versus a point of it that can crimp the copper there. Especially applies to Soco cables with lots of weight and multiple, thinner strands inside. At least two theaters I work with use ribbons of webbing versus tie line at the ends of pipes to hold up Socos. They don't have any issues with bad circuits. The rental multis I've had this summer have had some degree of issues with individual circuits in the multis being bad. Doesn't appear to be connector issues, but it does appear that the problem ones have some crimping towards the ends in a width indicative of being supported by a single strand of tie line. 

To damage the external sheath of a mult cable without a knife or tool is actually quite difficult; when you see damage it most likely is or will be causing internal problems. Thus, I advocate good and proper cable tie up procedures always. Velcro tie ups are just one of these.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 3, 2011)

The only problem is that in the past I have had co-workers who like to "beautify" their cable runs by tightly wrapping the loose velcro end after the cable has been fun. Makes for a fun load out....


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 3, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with velco, downside is expense and will lose it's hold eventially. I personally use tieline on most everything from mic cables to soco. I don't see how the use of one over the other has anything to life of the cable because I would never hang a cable from it's tie. I don't hang cable at all anyway. I store everything laying down in cases.


----------



## Nelson (Oct 3, 2011)

I've been using Velcro (or a generic equivilent) for most of my cables. I like everything about it except the price! I would use it more if it were more affordable (or if I found a better source for it).


----------



## cpf (Oct 3, 2011)

OK, well I guess I can continue velcro-ing every cable I find. Some of the people who work in the theatre are knot-challenged (I'm one of them), so the $0.10/ea price (eBay) is well worth it for me.


----------



## venuetech (Oct 3, 2011)

as i understand it velcro has a life cycle of 10,000 times till it reaches 50% of its original strength. so it will be a while before you need to worry about a cable wrap wearing out.

I generally use it for mic cables, tieline for lighting cables. you do have to shop around for a good price.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 3, 2011)

Tie line isn't limitless either, it frays over its lifespan, getting shorter and weaker.


----------



## zmb (Oct 3, 2011)

Depending on the velcro brand, some seem to be noisier than others, while tie line is next to silent if you needed to get a cable out backstage during a show for whatever reason.


----------



## echnaret (Oct 3, 2011)

This is what I currently use. I've found it at a lot of hardware stores. Rip ties are awesome, but way too expensive for my (non-existent) budget. They're pretty thin, so only plan on using them for audio cables.


----------



## speedwraper (Oct 5, 2011)

As a resident 'vel-pert' I can tell you that there are few downsides to use velcro-like ties to organize cables. The hook side of the tie does pick up lint as you noticed but that's about it. For the record, velcro is a registered trademark and not really a product title. Kinda like kleenex. Therefore folks tend to say 'hook and loop ties' .

The beauty of using a velcro tie over a standard nylon tie is that the hook and loop ties are gentle on wires and reusable. There are also colored ties to choose from so some folks use different colors to identify the wires. 

As for your joke about 'bursting into flames' if you want to ensure that could never happen, use UL rated, 94V2 hook and loop ties as they have a burn rating and I think are self-extingquishing. They come in maroon or black.
http://thestrapstore.com/


----------



## bishopthomas (Oct 10, 2011)

I use Velcro on small cables such as XLR. Everything else gets trick line.


----------

